# EMSAT Dialer



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

benötige ganz dringend Hilfe!

Vor ca. 3 Monaten hatte ich mir einen Dialer (0088 - EMSAT) eingefangen wovon ich natürlich erst nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung merkte. 
Anschließend das übliche Prozedere:
- Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei der Telekom anfordern
- strittigen Betrag von der Rechnung abziehen
- Einspruch bei der Telekom erheben
- Anzeige bei der Polizei (wovon ich bis heute auch noch nichts gehört habe)

Der Betrag wurde damals bis auf weiteres zurückgestellt.

Jetzt habe ich heute einen Anruf von der Telekom bekommen mit dem Angebot die Kosten für die Verbindung (insges. 140 Euro) zu teilen. Die Telekom würde mir soweit entgegenkommen:-((

Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn die Telekom Anspruch auf Bezahlung hätte, würden sie mir doch wohl nicht "entgegenkommen".

T-Com Sprecher Frank Domagalla  äußerte aber unter anderem, dass die  Telekom die Auszahlung der für die Dialer-Verbindungen fälligen Entgelte an die ausländischen Telefongesellschaften verweigere. "Wir wollen ein Signal setzen, dass mit uns dieses Geschäftsmodell nicht läuft" - so seine Aussage.

Weiter gibt es ja ein Gerichtsurteil vom GBH, Aktenzeichen: III ZR 96/03 vom 04. März 2004 in dem es heißt
Der BGH hat den Schutz von Internetnutzern vor heimlich installierten Programmen zur Anwahl teurer Telefonnummern erheblich gestärkt. Nach einem am 05.03.04 veröffentlichten Urteil  muss der Kunde seinem Telefonnetzbetreiber nicht die hohen Kosten zahlen, die durch einen solchen Dialer verursacht worden sind, wenn ihm kein Verstoß gegen Sorgfaltspflichten vorzuwerfen ist. Lt. BGH ist der normale Internetnutzer nicht verpflichtet, Schutzprogramme gegen Dialer zu installieren.

Gilt dies nur für 0190er und 0900er Nummern?

Soll ich mich auf den Vergleichsvorschlag der Telekom einlassen?

DANKE für jegliche Hilfe.
Tanja Peschel


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2004)

Wieso solltest Du Dich darauf einlassen? Die T-Com ist in dieser Sache Hauptgeschädigte. Die hat die Gelder nämlich bereits über ein globales Lastschriftverfahren mit der Verbindung bezahlt, ohne Möglichkeit der Rückforderung. Nun versuchen besonders motivierte Mitarbeiter noch zu retten, was zu retten ist - und sei es drum, sich mit dem User in ein Boot zu setzen, was man ja sonst nicht so gern tut.
 :abgelehnt:


----------



## 0088_problemhaber (20 April 2004)

*Telekom besteht auf Zahlung des vollen Betrages*

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls das von Dir beschriebene Prozedere hinter mir. Der Dialer hatte sich zwei mal eingewählt und Kosten in Höhe von 285 Euro für ca. insgesamt 90 min Verbindung erzeugt.

Bei mir allerdings besteht die Telekom bislang auf Zahlung des vollen Betrages. Ich werde deshalb nochmals meine Rechtsauffasung schriftlich an die Rechtsabteilung der Telekom schicken.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es bislang überhaupt keine Rechtsprechung zu dieser Art von Dialern. Man kann nur die alte Argumentation vor dem 15. August 2003 benutzen. 

Ich stehe auch vor der Frage Geld bezahlen oder Klage abwarten. Da die Gerichte zu den 0190er Dialern eher verbraucherfreundlich entschieden haben und man meiner Meinung nach nicht mit zweierlei Maß rechnen kann, indem man sagt, die illegalen 0190 Dialer musst du nicht bezahlen aber die betrügerischen Auslandsdialer bitte doch, würde ich das Geld nicht bezahlen. 

Die Telekom will auf jeden Fall vermeiden das es Gerichtsurteile von Amtsgerichten hagelt die besagen das der Verbraucher nicht zahlen muss. Ein Vergleich kommt denen gerade recht.

So ganz versteh ich auch nicht warum die Telekom das Geld eintreibt und nicht EMSAT selbst. Ich würde mich lieber mit EMSAT streiten...

Ich hab auch keine Lust den ....... ihre Villa mitzufinanzieren,
bleib hartnäckig!

Thomas

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dieser Hinweis der T-Com auf die Sprünge: http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm



			
				BSI schrieb:
			
		

> ... und verschiedene Satellitenverbindungen ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*0800*

Also ich blick da nicht ganz durch! Habe normales ISDN plus DSL. T-Online hat sich heute für ca. 10 Minuten unter der Nummer 0088213888581 eingewählt. Was muss / soll ich da jetzt am besten machen???


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2004)

http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm


> Was können Geschädigte tun?
> 
> Kunden, die in ihrer Telefon-Rechnung eine dieser Nummern vorfinden, haben die Möglichkeit, gegen die entsprechenden Abrechnungspositionen ihrer Telefonrechnung beim zuständigen Netzbetreiber Einwendungen zu erheben.
> 
> Der Netzbetreiber T-Com (Festnetzsparte der Deutschen Telekom AG) hat zugesagt, dass die Einwendungen gegen die als auffällig in Erscheinung getretenen Rufnummern im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung (ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht) berücksichtigt werden. Gleichzeitig neben der schriftlichen Einwendung sollte eine sogenannte ”Mahnsperre” (Aussetzung des Mahnverfahrens bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts) beantragt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2004)

Vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp an die Telekom, wo man das Geld wieder eintreiben könnte?



			
				bsi schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher sind Verbindungen zu folgenden Ländern auffällig geworden:
> 
> 00-239- Sao Tome und Principe
> 00-245- Guinea Bissau
> ...






			
				Dialeranbieter schrieb:
			
		

> pay out rates:
> 
> Kiribati, Nauru, Solomon, Sao Tome & Wallis, Sattelite, Cook, Chile, Guiana, Diego Garcia



Den entsprechenden link kann ich auf Anfrage gerne mitteilen, hilft nur wohl leider nicht gar so viel...

Nicht mal der Telekom !?


cj


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Erfahrung*

Meine Freundin "war" auch Emsat geschädigte (Rechnung Dezember).
Kurz vor dem Punkt Mahnung, Drohung auf Sperrung des Anschluss, und einschalten eines Rechtsanwaltes (beiderseits) hat die Telekom eingelenkt. Erst war von Teilung der Kosten die Rede nun muss meine Freundin gar nichts zahlen. 
Bis zu diesem Punkt war es schon recht nervig. 
- Widerspruch mit Einschreiben
- Anzeige gegen unbekannt
- Polizei wollte den PC,
- viel Suche nach dem Dialer (nur einen Teil gefunden Name:  _EM_SA~1.EXE - er lief nicht mehr)
- Umstellung von Abbuchung auf Überweisung der Rechnung, weil die Telekom den Dialer erneut abbuchte (trotz Widerspruch gegen die Gebühr).
- Telefongespräche (brachten nichts)

Wer mit unseriösen Leuten Geschäfte macht sollte meiner Meinung nach auch die Kosten tragen, wenn der Abgezockte sich das nicht gefallen läst.
Ohne dieses Forum hätten wir es nicht geschafft.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin TV-Journalist und selbst Emsat-Geschädigter. Weil ich - mit Verweis auf die Telekom Pressemitteilung ("Wir schützen unsere Kunden"), in der auch von Kulanz die Rede war, die Zahlung verweigere, hat man mir sogar den Anschluß gesperrt.

Nun überlege ich, daraus einen TV-Beitrag zu machen! Dafür suche ich andere Geschädigte (aus dem Großraum Berlin wäre ideal), die nun ähnlichen Ärger haben und bereit wären, vor der Kamera ihre Geschichte zu erzählen!

Bitte kontaktiert mich unter: (nicht abgesprochen)@gmx.de

Vielen Dank und alles Gute!

Micha


----------



## netty (6 Juli 2004)

_Hallo...auch ich hatte EmSAT auf meiner Rechnung April mit 185,47 € plus Umsatzsteuer. Wir haben den Dealer weder bemerkt, noch kam eine Warnung, die man hätte blockieren können. Über DSL sollte das eigentlich nicht möglich sein, aber auf einem Link stellte sich heraus, das es doch funktioniert und DSL gar nicht mehr sicher ist. Kann es evtl. sein, daß sie sich auch einwählen können, wenn der PC aus ist? Ich mag zwar Blond sein, aber wenn das Nortonprogramm nicht reagiert und ich kein OK-Fenster bekomme, wenn ich dann am PC sitze, was dann abgebrochen oder blockiert werden kann, dann kann ich nicht so dumm sein    dieses Thema mit EmSAT wird für mich immer ein ungelöstes Rätsel bleiben   _


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64841#64841

was soll die Doppelposterei, bevor du weiter Unfug verbreitest , nenne erst mal die angebliche Quelle, daß 
*Dialer*  nicht  *Dealer*  ( hübsche Freudsche Fehlleistung) sich über DSL einwählen können. 

tf


----------



## netty (16 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute! Ich hab ja auch Probleme mit EmSAT und kann Euch evtl. helfen. Ich habe ein Gerichtsurteil, was jede Telefongesellschaft akzeptieren muß und ihr die Kosten für die Einwahl nicht zahlen müßt. Bin selbst dabei, diesem Betrag aus dem Weg zu gehen und warte nun auf eine Antwort von Versatel. 
(hab eben versucht, daß Urteil hochzuladen, aber irgendwie klappt es nicht, der erste Teil folgt gleich, aber das ganze Urteil, kann ich euch per Mail zukommen lassen.


Bundesgerichtshof
III ZR 96/03
Urteil vom 4. März 2004
URTEIL
IM NAMEN DES VOLKES

TKV § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 3
a) Der Telefonnetzbetreiber und nicht der Anschlußinhaber trägt das Risiko der heimlichen Installation eines automatischen Einwahlprogramms (sogenannter Dialer) in einen Computer, das für den durchschnittlichen Anschlußnutzer unbemerkbar die Verbindungen in das Internet über eine
Mehrwertdienstenummer herstellt, sofern der Anschlussnutzer dies nicht zu vertreten hat (Rechtsgedanke des § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 3 TKV).
b) Es obliegt dem Anschlußnutzer nicht, Vorkehrungen gegen sogenannte Dialer zu treffen, solange kein konkreter Hinweis auf einen Mißbrauch vorliegt.

Der III. Zivilsenat des Bundesgerichtshofs hat auf die mündliche Verhandlung vom 4.
März 2004 durch den Vorsitzenden Richter Schlick und die Richter Dr. Wurm, Streck,
Galke und Dr. Herrmann für Recht erkannt:
Die Revision der Klägerin gegen das Urteil des 26. Zivilsenats des Kammergerichts in
Berlin vom 27. Januar 2003 wird zurückgewiesen.
Die Kosten des Revisionsrechtszugs trägt die Klägerin.
Von Rechts wegen

www.DialerundRecht.de


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> aber auf einem Link stellte sich heraus, das es doch funktioniert und DSL gar nicht mehr sicher ist. Kann es evtl. sein, daß sie sich auch einwählen können, wenn der PC aus ist?



Diese Aussage wurde bis heute nicht belegt 

Alles was dazu  behauptet wurde , entbehrt jeden Beweises , entweder  es werden nachprüfbare 
Facts geliefert oder diese Aussage ist unglaubwürdig.


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesgerichtshof
> III ZR 96/03
> Urteil vom 4. März 2004
> URTEIL
> IM NAMEN DES VOLKES



Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42522#42522

schon am 5.3 hier im Forum veröffentlicht 


tf

PS: es ist zumindest unhöflich , Postings nachträglich komplett abzuändern (ersichtlich am edit vermerk) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=66557#66557
gepostet: 16.07.2004, 21:34 
16.07.2004, 21:43, insgesamt 1-mal bearbeitet


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2004)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe ein Gerichtsurteil, was jede Telefongesellschaft akzeptieren muß und ihr die Kosten für die Einwahl nicht zahlen müßt.


Was Auslands- und EMSAT-Einwahlen betrifft, so übernehmen die Telefongesellschaften schon seit längerem die Kosten. Voraussetzung ist, dass der Endkunde einen unverkürzten EVN beauftragt hat und damit die vollständige Einwahlnummer protokolliert ist. Anders als bei Mehrwertnummern werden die nämlich nicht gespeichert, wenn der Endkunde keinen uEVN bestellt hat.
Wenn die Nummer bekannt ist, fällt sie bei den Telefongesellschaften in ein gewisses Raster. Sollten bereits mehrere strittige Fälle aufgetaucht sein, dann wird der Zugang zu der jeweiligen Nummer gesperrt und die Telefongesellschaften entlasten den Endkunden, in dem sie den Schaden übernehmen.
Bei EMSAT-Verbindungen ist es besonders wichtig, die vollständige Nummer zu wissen - nicht jede Verbindung zur virtuellen Länderkennung 0088 geht auch tatsächlich auf einen Sateliten - einige werden zuvor abgeleitet. Die original Satelitennummern haben einen ganz bestimmten Zahlenaufbau, der mit den falschen Verbindungen nicht überein stimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

Noch eine neue Nummer habe ich anzubieten, aber die ist, wie das meiste, was Moldconecta betrifft, eher in Italien zu finden. Also keine Panik, ist nur der Vollständigkeit halber, erster Teil
a.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

jetzt ist aber Schluß für heute... Während der letzte Dialer flammneu ist, ist dieser hier schon etwas betagt (29.5.04 wurde der Film erstellt). Dafür ist seine Herkunft spannender. Die Datei hiess "sex.exe" und als Dialer nannte sie sich "access" (0088er)

Im Moment wird ein dialer der selben Art beispielsweise bei den Nachfolgeseiten der sex-18 eingesetzt, die von manchen hier in Verbindung mit Matlock gebracht wurde... 
(beteiligt ist wieder die Kombination offshore plus LA (Emp.C.)). Ich habe diese Dialer allesamt als fair erlebt, aber als Trockenschwimmer tut man sich halt immer leicht, so was zu schreiben  (0068-Einwahl)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: EMSAT Dialer*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> benötige ganz dringend Hilfe!
> Vor ca. 3 Monaten hatte ich mir einen Dialer (0088 - EMSAT) eingefangen wovon ich natürlich erst nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung merkte.
> Anschließend das übliche Prozedere:
> ...



 [FONT=&quot]http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti.../Telekom-sperrt-exotische-Dialer-Nummern.html[/FONT]

Das ist ja sehr interessant... Diese Dialerfälle aus 2004 betrafen nach meinem Wissensstand allesamt einen bestimmten Block von EMSAT-Nummern (008821388xxxx). Der Inhaber dieser Nummern (übrigens der Inhaber beider hier erwähnter Nummernblocks, also sowohl 008821388xxxx als auch 008821333xxxx, siehe screenshots) erklärte nun, man habe niemals mit irgendeinem Carrier überhaupt nur das Problem besprochen, sei niemals kontaktiert worden wegen Unregelmäßigkeiten. Trotzdem sagt die Deutsche Telekom, man habe das Geld zurück behalten.

Da stellt sich die Frage: Wem gegenüber? Und warum verschanzte sich die Telekom hinter den ausländischen Nummernbetreibern, wenn diese gar nicht die Möglichkeit hatten, etwas zu unternehmen, da die Anrufe dort gar nicht erfasst wurden, weil sie ja faktisch nie dort angekommen sind.

Einer der Beteiligten in diesem Spiel muß lügen. Beide Parteien wurden befragt. Der ursprüngliche Nummerninhaber hat der Internationalen Telefonbehörde ggü. erklärt, es gäbe keine Abmachungen über dierartige Abrechnungen. Die Deutsche Telekom hat keinen Kommentar abgegeben - aber aus diesem Zitat folgt zwingend, dass die Telekom die Möglichkeit gehabt haben muß, zu sagen "der entstandene Traffic über Nummer 0088213xxyyyy wird nicht bezahlt".

Das Thema ist längst abgehakt, aber es ist international ja noch aktuell... Und spannend bleibt die Frage allemal: Hat jemand gelogen oder gibt es eine andere Erklärung? Wer hat gelogen? Warum?

Nun ja, angesichts der Tatsache, dass bereits 1994 von vielen Millionen Umsatz geschrieben wurde, erübrigt sich diese Frage wohl als erstes...


----------

